# A. Heckelii stopped eating/more skittish.



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I am not too sure what is wrong, but my A.Heckelii has stopped eating the NLS pellets I feed 3 times daily.
Parameters are all fine, and nothing seems to be out of the ordinary when he does act normally.
Except he's become skittish at times and hides more often. (He's usually the first one up to beg and the "king" of my juvies) 
He still eats frozen livefood I feed once a week after water changes.
Is he just being picky or is there some underlying cause?

Thanks


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey, Did you figure out what was wrong with your Heckelii? That is pretty weird that it would stop eating. Mine are super piggy and have never refused food of any type. Hopefully everything will be OK. GL


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump it up, still alive, still "well". However still refusing to eat dried foods of any kind after 1.5 weeks of fasting the tank of all food. (I feed NLS Cichlid Formula 1mm). He still pigs out on bloodworms. 
For pellets he goes to them takes a few into his mouth, after chewing for a few seconds he spits them out. He will try again a few times then quit. I am about to just
switch him to 100% frozen livefood diet until he is larger (relunctant because of the hit that would be to my wallet) or try a treatment for parasites (though I do not think that that is his ailment)

Water parameters are:
pH:7.4
Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:7

Any help or input would be much appreciated!
Basically, being picky? Parasites? WHATS WRONG?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

your ph is a little hight.
You don't really need to feed 3 times a day.
Did you add any new fish? It might be parasites.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I realize that, they have been fine with it for the longest time though (breeding and everything) so I never considered changing it.
I have toned down to two times a day or less. 
And my last addition was my Keyhole which I QTed for a month and was added around 2-3 months ago, it has healthy bowel movements so i do not think it has/had parasites. 
Everybody else is eating and fine.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bump it up...


----------

